# My 5 year old's Predator armor...



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

He begged me to let him watch AVP, so I finally did, then he begged me to make him a Predator costume...





































The armor is from a cheap breastplate and shield set we got for about $10. The mask and hands have been modified from an official Predator set I got on Amazon for about $30. The mask features a working superbright LED targeting "laser" built from Radio Shack components. The "shoulder-mounted plasma cannon" is a $2 water pistol spray painted silver and the claws are modified from toy Wolverine claws. I made the necklace from some twine and sculpy. This costume took a few weeks to make and is very light and comfortable, wearing this has become part of his nightly routine around the house. The little man is very excited to wear it on Halloween this year.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

ahhh! chibi predator! so cuuuute! Love this, haha, his stances in the top pics are great.


----------



## straud13 (Aug 17, 2007)

That is one wicked costume, he's gonna scare the crap out of everyone at school.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very cool I'd like to know when Predator joined the Decepticons, though (check out the belt buckle...)


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

*OUTSTANDING *Kevin! That is, hands down, the best child's costume I have ever seen! You need to enter that in a contest or something.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah, a kid after my own heart (the first movie I remember watching was Alien; didn't really understand the story but I distinctly remember how pretty I though the adult alien was). That may be the most kick @$$ little kid's costume; you're starting him out right.



Garthgoyle said:


> Very cool I'd like to know when Predator joined the Decepticons, though (check out the belt buckle...)


Hmm, maybe Kevin242 is anticipating a future sequel to AVP: Autobots Vs. Predator.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

BRAVO!!! That is without a doubt the most amazing kids costume I've every seen. He'll definitely be the coolest kid in town!!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic costume, aww your sons a little cutie too. My boys would love a costume like that.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

That's fun and it's hard to get a five year old to wear any kind of over the head mask so that's impressive on it's own.


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow that is very cool


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

that is so cool, maybe we should start a predator kiddy section! here is my sons mask in progress.I will start on the suit next week,and im planing on adding a biomask.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome, Kevin. I don't blame him for wanting to wear it all the time. I'd wear it all the time, too. Maybe you should make a big one for his Dad!


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

That's great..! It bring me back when my dad made me a Star Wars R2D2 costume. I never wanted to take it off.


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

That's over the top!!!!! Lucky kid to have such a cool Dad, he'll be a hit for sure this Halloween.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

HOLY COW where in the world were you when I was a little kid? I had cheesy "cat" costume with ears and a tail. Predator is one of my top 25 movies of all time can watch again and again. Awesome job love love love it


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I hope the school lets him wear it, some schools In Canada any way dont allow scary or what Satan/devil costumes , and some dont allow even halloween costumes, some times all this political and religious garbage because we dont want to offend the wrong "culture" ruins true kids having fun , it also happens at Christmas , we have to call that a celebration in school a festive occasion . I dont have kids but this costume would be exactly what I would want to send to one of those kinds of schools and then show up in my own when my child was asked to remove it..


----------



## Jeffhawk (Nov 16, 2009)

I agree with you, but i have seen the way some kids behave when there doing their little parade around the school and a few of them act totally out of control.the no mask rule is implemented for saftey.as far as no evil or scarry stuff that might damage the precious,little sensitive,smothered by mother babies,keep em at home that day.better yet,home school them,dont let them out of your sight cause its a bad world out there!..(these are the ones that live in the basement till their 40).I wonder what ever happened to majority rule?...Oh thats right,its all about not offending anyone,and having to conform.I thought that was funny about showing up in a costume of your own! My son gets one of those "against the rules" costumes every year, and i volunteer on that day to help..in my clown suit!


----------



## acecostume (Feb 19, 2010)

Costume is really great and the kid looks manish in this outfit. Go kiddo go...


----------

